# Another day on the ShurKetch with the A-Team



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

Skip, Terry and my son John headed out in bumpy seas to catch some AJ's. Only got two, but one was 2 inches too small, but Mingo were abundant and we loaded up on our 40 and one Trigger hit the cooler. Seas calmed down and it turned out to be a great day on the ole Gulf of Mexico. Life is good! Cheers..........


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Right on. I’ll take the mingos over the jacks any day. Nice box of supper.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Hell yeah!!!! Nice mingozzzzzz.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

as always, y'all sure can catch mingos. that's not natty lite they're drinking, is it?
jack


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Fish in the box !! Nice !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

Forgot to mention we caught many snapper and put them back to catch next month. Also didn't post Terry's AJ.


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

jack2 said:


> as always, y'all sure can catch mingos. that's not natty lite they're drinking, is it?
> jack


Of course Jack................we call it "Boat Beer" and we consume fair amounts like you do!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

ShurKetch said:


> Of course Jack................we call it "Boat Beer" and we consume fair amounts like you do!


yep, i would drink natty while i'm sleeping if i could get somebody to hold the can. lol.
jack


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

NICE!!!!


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

jack2 said:


> yep, i would drink natty while i'm sleeping if i could get somebody to hold the can. lol.
> jack


Jack, years ago an ole Army buddy from Arizona came down to fish with us and he had some expensive beer, don't remember the name, but he looked at our cheap Natty lite and made a comment; you guys are just drinking "boat beer" and it stuck and we have been calling it that since. He made fun of our beer, but when his little 6 pack ran out he gladly accepted our boat beer............good ole times!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

yep, when i first met y'all at sherman cove, i knew y'all were my kinda people...toasting sunrise with a natty lite. lol.
jack


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

jack2 said:


> yep, when i first met y'all at sherman cove, i knew y'all were my kinda people...toasting sunrise with a natty lite. lol.
> jack


To keep the etiquette correct, if it's before 6 am they're called "cold snacks" as the great diversion. Don't want the "can't believe you drink on your boat" types having a conniption fit if ya' know what I mean.


----------



## turbodog (Oct 12, 2007)

cold snacks


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

H2OMARK said:


> To keep the etiquette correct, if it's before 6 am they're called "cold snacks" as the great diversion. Don't want the "can't believe you drink on your boat" types having a conniption fit if ya' know what I mean.


if 6am is sunrise, then that is the time to toast. usually when we're headin out and the big red ball slowly comes up, ahhh, that is beautiful. beautiful sunrise, fishing with friends, and a natty lite. what could be any better?
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> if 6am is sunrise, then that is the time to toast. usually when we're headin out and the big red ball slowly comes up, ahhh, that is beautiful. beautiful sunrise, fishing with friends, and a natty lite. what could be any better?
> jack


if your friends were women and clothes were optional (just saying you ask)


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

lol, wilson. that would really be paradise. lol.

jack


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

jwilson1978 said:


> if your friends were women and clothes were optional (just saying you ask)


Have you seen Jacks old avatar?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

lol^^^^^^^^^^ jealous?
jack


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

This is about five minutes from the cutoff of the Cold Snack vernacular to the Natty lite vernacular Jack, have to keep up the appearance's don't ya know.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

H2OMARK said:


> Have you seen Jacks old avatar?


yes had been in them myself the night i notice it and to


H2OMARK said:


> Have you seen Jacks old avatar?


yes i had been in them the night i seen he had changed it thought some one had taken over his acc got pissed of for a min then figured out he had just changed his avatar then I just wanted some of those damn shrimp


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

It's obvious you two guys have had a few too many already. Cheers!


----------

